# handeling a small boat at a big boat launch solo



## MrT (Jul 18, 2017)

Would love your feedback handling pulling a small boat out of the back of my truck & transferring all my gear solo at big boat launches. 

Pulling the boat out of the truck, motor(s) (looking to add a small gas engine to my electric soon), down rigger, & tackle takes time let alone the stress of a line up of trailers. Any tips/tricks you've learned would be appreciated.


----------



## PATRIOT (Jul 18, 2017)

MrT said:


> Would love your feedback handling pulling a small boat out of the back of my truck & transferring all my gear solo at big boat launches.
> 
> Pulling the boat out of the truck, motor(s) (looking to add a small gas engine to my electric soon), down rigger, & tackle takes time let alone the stress of a line up of trailers. Any tips/tricks you've learned would be appreciated.


Guys in Colorado (Blue Mesa Reservoir) just back their pickups right into the water to launch and retrieve their wave runners. Seems to work for them. Steep boat ramps help too.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Jul 18, 2017)

I saw a guy yesterday tie a long line between bow & trailer. Backed it in & got it to float off, then pulled up such that boat nosed onto ramp. Fast & no need to get out of truck on ramp. Will give that a try myself!


----------



## Doc Arroyo (Jul 18, 2017)

A number of friends have used launching wheels. Park the car. Pull the boat off the car top, set the wheels in down position, load the boat and walk it down the ramp. While the motor warmed up, lift the wheel and lock in top position. Go fishing.


----------



## ericman (Jul 18, 2017)

Unless it's a kayak or a small canoe, I'd just get a trailer. Pulling boats up onto gravel and/or across pavement will eventually cause a problem for the boat.


----------



## LDUBS (Jul 18, 2017)

ericman said:


> Unless it's a kayak or a small canoe, I'd just get a trailer. Pulling boats up onto gravel and/or across pavement will eventually cause a problem for the boat.



+1 This is probably the best long term solution. Then you can load all of your stuff at the staging area before backing down the ramp. 

OR, 

Just give em that same hard stare you gave to Rocky Balboa in the sequel. After all, you are MrT. :LOL2:


----------



## PATRIOT (Jul 18, 2017)

CedarRiverScooter said:


> I saw a guy yesterday tie a long line between bow & trailer. Backed it in & got it to float off, then pulled up such that boat nosed onto ramp. Fast & no need to get out of truck on ramp. Will give that a try myself!


Have been doing this for years . . . a couple years ago I was launching and a fellow didn't see that I had a line attached to my trailer and almost killed himself hurtling over the dock to get to my boat . . . PROOF POSITIVE no good deed goes unpunished!
[-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X


----------



## mrdrh99 (Jul 18, 2017)

Put just your boat in the water, then pull it down to the end of the dock. Then you can put your truck in the middle of the loading zones and walk your gear down without blocking anyone else from load/unloading. Other than that find a sandy/grassy area off to the side.


----------



## jethro (Jul 19, 2017)

Do you pay a registration fee for your boat? Here in NH, cartoppers (which means pretty much any boat without a motor) do not have to register with the state. That means they pay nothing for the boat launches and the parking areas. I have to admit I get a little bit steamed when I see cartoppers blocking up a State boat launch. In my opinion they should make efforts to only use cartop loading areas that do not have a concrete ramp, but obviously I would not ever say something. This includes people that have thier kayaks on trailers- they don't have to pay a registration fee. And to make it even worse, if they don't fish and buy a license, they also don't pay for the Conservation Officers that need to rescue them when they get in trouble. Anyway... 

If you indeed pay a registration fee for your boat (if not now, I'm sure you will when you add a gas motor) then you paid for that launch and deserve your time. Or at least I would guess that is how it works in other states. So don't feel guilty about using it. When I had my squareback canoe (which was registered for a gas motor), I ended up buying a cheap trailer for it. Before I had the trailer I would make every effort to launch at cartop only lakes and areas, even though I paid as much for my canoe as an 18' Bayliner with a V8 on a trailer. But on the rare occasion I was cartopping at a busy ramp I would dump the boat then get it off to the side as quick as I can, then get my truck somewhere out of the way and hump my gear down to the water.

To be honest, there are some people even with trailers that can take an amazing amount of time at the ramp. So just do the best you can and as long as I see someone making an effort to expedite thier time at the ramp and be efficient, no worries.


----------



## surfman (Jul 19, 2017)

Have everything ready to go when you back down on the ramp, nothing worse than watching some idiot undoing tie down straps and carrying stuff from the car to the boat while it sits blocking the ramp on the trailer. If you can launch and then move the boat out of the way off the ramp then that is good too, sometimes just moving to the end of the dock is helpful. consider others. Busy ramps are a hassle if you have a small boat and can find a smaller out of the way ramp go there. Not always possible I know. I usually try to be prepared to spend as little time on the ramp as possible and clear out as soon as I can. I launch by myself often so I have to leave the boat while I park. Like I said have it ready to go before you back down the ramp.


----------



## turbotodd (Jul 20, 2017)

jethro said:


> To be honest, there are some people even with trailers that can take an amazing amount of time at the ramp. So just do the best you can and as long as I see someone making an effort to expedite thier time at the ramp and be efficient, no worries.




There is a lot of truth to that. I used to say that good entertainment was to go to a popular boat launch ramp on a Holiday weekend; and this past July 4 weekend, I personally did. Entertainment wasn't the word. Amazes me how many people own boats that should not, and how many are too intoxicated to load/unload. I've personally been at ramps for hours waiting on ONE truck/trailer to either load or unload. Very recently, the GF called and was having some problems, I was on the water, so I headed to the ramp to get the truck and then head over to her place. So I get to the ramp and there's a truck ON the single-lane ramp, with a trailer on back, and nobody around. There is a dock nearby, so I went up to the dock and asked whose trailer it was; nobody knew, said it was there for about an hour. An hour? Really? Wonder if the guy drowned or something? I waited around, then headed up river a mile or two looking for another boat. None. Went about 3 miles down river past the ramp, and nobody. As if I was the only person on the water. Went back to ramp and pulled my boat up on the side, walked up the ramp, there were 2 other guys waiting to launch. I told them of the situation. One was an off-duty sheriff, said go move the truck. So I drug it up the ramp and parked it with my truck, loaded my boat up and was gone. It takes me under 30 seconds to load or unload. I have been places where it takes people HOURS and I'm not one to gripe at someone but if I see them acting dumb or purposely slowing the process down, I'll make it known. Call me a jerk I don't care, but there is some common sense to be used at a ramp. Unfortunately, common sense isn't that common.


----------



## ppine (Jul 20, 2017)

Small boats can often be loaded without a ramp. Find a place with an accessible shoreline and load there. Or find a used trailer which will speed up the process.


----------



## gnappi (Jul 20, 2017)

jethro said:


> Do you pay a registration fee for your boat? Here in NH, cartoppers (which means pretty much any boat without a motor) do not have to register with the state. That means they pay nothing for the boat launches and the parking areas. I have to admit I get a little bit steamed when I see cartoppers blocking up a State boat launch. In my opinion they should make efforts to only use cartop loading areas that do not have a concrete ramp, but obviously I would not ever say something. This includes people that have thier kayaks on trailers- they don't have to pay a registration fee. And to make it even worse, if they don't fish and buy a license, they also don't pay for the Conservation Officers that need to rescue them when they get in trouble. Anyway...
> 
> If you indeed pay a registration fee for your boat (if not now, I'm sure you will when you add a gas motor) then you paid for that launch and deserve your time. Or at least I would guess that is how it works in other states. So don't feel guilty about using it. When I had my squareback canoe (which was registered for a gas motor), I ended up buying a cheap trailer for it. Before I had the trailer I would make every effort to launch at cartop only lakes and areas, even though I paid as much for my canoe as an 18' Bayliner with a V8 on a trailer. But on the rare occasion I was cartopping at a busy ramp I would dump the boat then get it off to the side as quick as I can, then get my truck somewhere out of the way and hump my gear down to the water.
> 
> To be honest, there are some people even with trailers that can take an amazing amount of time at the ramp. So just do the best you can and as long as I see someone making an effort to expedite thier time at the ramp and be efficient, no worries.



Egads, I never thought whether or not someone pays state *fees* would foster such ill feelings. Might I suggest to everyone who uses a boat ramp:

1. Get there early enough to not get into the rush of boaters trying to launch.
2. Help Newbies out with their difficulties
3. Find another larger launching area.
4. Buy a waterfront home 

As for me, ANYTIME a boater, car owner, home owner etc. can squeak by a state "tax" I'm all for it. Down here "they" wanted a saltwater fishing license to "hire more officers, build hatcheries, and manage fish stocks better". NONE of that happened because fish stocks collapsed anyway because "they" turned a blind eye for too long on commercial fishermen taking thousands of undersized fish before coming up with size / notch limits.

Now "they" use "OUR" money to take a lane on the interstate, turn it into a pay to use, THEN charge us for using it, AND make congestion worse by funneling traffic into fewer free lanes. 

This is kinda like boat fee based ramps eh? Fees are destroying our freedom to enjoy the things WE pay for and EVERYONE turns a blind eye to this abuse of our tax money. Do "they" use "our" fees and tax revenue to build MORE ramps at congested sites? or as usual do they put fee money into larger buildings and seat warming staff to support their rationale to collect fees? 

Face it we have become a society of cattle that accept whatever the fee collectors dream up.


----------



## LDUBS (Jul 20, 2017)

All of the places I go have good ramp facilities and large parking/staging areas. Most people are considerate and even helpful if someone is having a problem. Yet it seems there is always someone backed partially down and blocking a lane while they unload stuff from the vehicle to the boat. It is pretty amazing that people can be that clueless. A couple of weeks ago there was a group of knuckleheads who had their patio boat literally sideways on the ramp blocking two lanes while they loaded it up. Even though it wasn't that busy and there were two other lanes, these guys were in the way of anyone bringing a trailer down the ramp. BTW, their business name was on the side of the pickup. Not a real smart thing if you are going out of your way to irritate people. 

Another of my pet peeves are people who ignore the no wake zones. Guess that is for another thread.


----------



## Stumpalump (Jul 20, 2017)

So your "That Guy" at the ramp. :? We have all been there and I still do the same thing once a week with an 18' canoe, dog, wife, cooler, paddles, jackets and all of her stuff. Sometimes the only spot is smack dab in the middle of the 10 lane ramp on a crowded weekend. I have to leave it there while I park. Just have your sheet together and do it all fast. That's not the place to argue or fiqure stuff out. When I launch my power boat solo with the dog I have it all together as well. Its part of the fun to fiqure out how to launch as smooth and fast as possible.
The guy you do want to be is the one that looks like a pro. I was solo and retrieving during the moments before a huge bass tournament on a very windy day. Those guys can launch like fighter jets and I had to run around and fetch my boat while the trailer was hogging a prime spot on the launch. I nailed backing down into a very crowded spot. Luck. Ran to the tied up boat and navigated thru 10 pro bass boats waiting around the ramp. You know those guys are watching. The wind and obstacle course of boats was crazy and I had to come in at a sharp angle. By the grace of gowd and luck I hit the trailer with nothing but net, jumped out and clicked the bow line and was gone in seconds. Sometimes it nice to be lucky because we can all have delays and problems but if your not lucky then don't stand there and scratch your azz. Keep moving until you can clear the ramp. Just do what you gotta do with some bounce in your step. You see guys standing on the ramp for 5 minutes while the wife looks for his sunglasses. They deserve to be keel hauled.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jul 20, 2017)

As long as you have your ducks in row, move with a sense of urgency, and don't look like a babe lost in the woods, I'm patient. If you're on the ramp milling around and doing things that should have been done before you backed down the ramp.....that's another story.


----------



## LDUBS (Jul 20, 2017)

One of the reservoirs I frequent is popular with kayakers. Most drop the kayak, paddle, etc off at the waters edge on the ramp, go park their cars and then embark and paddle away. Those rigged for fishing usually tie up to one of the docks that sits low in the water. I think it was designed for kayak access and we all try not to use it. Either way, folks in kayaks have never been a problem as far as blocking the ramps. Doing the same with a small boat might be a little different but as long as you aren't lollygagging, no one should care. 

BTW, I helped a couple load their two large ocean going kayaks to their car's roof rack not long ago Guy told me his wife was 81! It pays to stay active. :LOL2:


----------



## surfman (Jul 21, 2017)

And he was only 21?


----------



## jethro (Jul 21, 2017)

gnappi said:


> Egads, I never thought whether or not someone pays state *fees* would foster such ill feelings.



Who's fostering ill feelings? Not me @gnappi, I'm just saying how the ramps get paid for.


----------



## gnappi (Jul 21, 2017)

jethro said:


> gnappi said:
> 
> 
> > Egads, I never thought whether or not someone pays state *fees* would foster such ill feelings.
> ...




"This includes people that have thier kayaks on trailers- they don't have to pay a registration fee. And to make it even worse, if they don't fish and buy a license, they also don't pay for the Conservation Officers that need to rescue them when they get in trouble. Anyway...

If you indeed pay a registration fee for your boat (if not now, I'm sure you will when you add a gas motor) then you paid for that launch and deserve your time."

Boy that sure "sounds" like you have a bone to chew there.


----------



## surfman (Jul 21, 2017)

I agree with Jethro.


----------



## LDUBS (Jul 21, 2017)

It is the same in California. Boats without motors need not be registered. However, I would be surprised if much or any of California's boat or trailer registration fees went anywhere near supporting boat ramps or fish & game. Instead, they are more likely lumped in with all other DMV revenues that primarily support DMV and Highway Patrol. Every lake I've been to has parking & launching fees. Many also have fishing fees. $20 is pretty much what you can expect to pay to launch at these places. I don't mind too much if the money is used wisely to maintain the facility and stock the lake. 

BTW, we no longer have Dept of Fish & Game. Instead we have Dept of Fish and Wildlife. We no longer have Game Wardens. Instead we have Wildlife Officers. Didn't even know that until I just looked it up.

Edit: I forgot. Not sure about other states, but we pay a personal property tax on boats to our county assessor. I guess it is kind of like a luxury tax. It amounts to more than the registration fees. I think I can pretty much guarantee you not a penny of this goes anywhere near any boating related activity.


----------



## LDUBS (Jul 21, 2017)

surfman said:


> And he was only 21?



Naw, he just acts like he is still 21. :LOL2:


----------



## turbotodd (Jul 21, 2017)

LDUBS said:


> It is the same in California. Boats without motors need not be registered. However, I would be surprised if much or any of California's boat or trailer registration fees went anywhere near supporting boat ramps or fish & game. Instead, they are more likely lumped in with all other DMV revenues that primarily support DMV and Highway Patrol. Every lake I've been to has parking & launching fees. Many also have fishing fees. $20 is pretty much what you can expect to pay to launch at these places. I don't mind too much if the money is used wisely to maintain the facility and stock the lake.
> 
> BTW, we no longer have Dept of Fish & Game. Instead we have Dept of Fish and Wildlife. We no longer have Game Wardens. Instead we have Wildlife Officers. Didn't even know that until I just looked it up.
> 
> Edit: I forgot. Not sure about other states, but we pay a personal property tax on boats to our county assessor. I guess it is kind of like a luxury tax. It amounts to more than the registration fees. I think I can pretty much guarantee you not a penny of this goes anywhere near any boating related activity.



Kinda the same here. We don't have wardens. We have wildlife officers; and they can (and do) enforce the same laws that the highway patrol does from time to time. I know, because I've been stopped for speeding before, by a wildlife officer. There was a lawsuit over this a while back and was no outcome to speak of. 

We also pay personal property tax on boats and trailers. The really bad part is, we pay on the trailer-and we pay on the boat. The boat is taxed by it's horsepower. The trailer by it's length and GVW. Mine is 25hp and under 1000 lbs, so it's cheap. Some of my friends have 21' bass boat, one has a 300 hp motor and the other a 225. I would imagine it's considerably more expensive tax-wise. I seen one a while back with a 400hp Merc on it. Same thing, I guarantee you that that tax money isn't used for fish and wildlife. Matter of fact I know it isn't. "Supposedly" personal property taxes help pay for road repairs in the county you live in, as well as humane society, landfill, schools, etc. Funny thing? I can't even use "our" landfill. It's a "city" landfill and I live out in the county, but I still get to pay taxes to support it. Stupid you think? Same for school. I don't have kids and a BIG portion of my personal property tax pays for the city school system; and I don't live in the city. I'm just close enough to have to pay for it, regardless of whether I have kids or not. To those who do, in this area, you're welcome. Our Game and Fish is supported by hunting and fishing licenses, all the fees that they get from different types of licenses, launch fees for those G&F owned ramps, and, among other things, the homeowners that live on the G&F owned lakes pay a fee every month, which helps support G&F lake maintenance-or so they say.

The way that our governments seem to never have any money makes me wonder about how "wisely" any of them use our money. Fuel taxes? Supposed to pay for "fixing" the roads, yet they're always in poor condition. Continually. The government wants to raise fuel taxes here but the citizens have voted it down 3 times in 3 years; I personally thing because the voters/taxpayers have realized, finally, that our dollars aren't used wisely and/or efficiently. Until they do, it'll likely keep getting voted down. One congressmen who pushed for the hike stated that the bridges will just have to fall down because the highway dept can't afford to fix them on the current budget.


----------



## ppine (Jul 31, 2017)

I use boat ramps to unload canoes and rafts for overnight trips. The trick is to get your stuff unloaded in a hurry and move it off to the side to clear the ramp. I have a canoe trailer which speeds things up. I like to travel on week days, and stay on less popular rivers for the most part. It is much more relaxing when there is no one else around.


----------



## jethro (Aug 4, 2017)

gnappi said:


> jethro said:
> 
> 
> > gnappi said:
> ...



Ok, in the spirit of dialog, I can see why you think this, and yes, I have a valid bone to chew with the cartoppers, but it's not for using the ramps. I could really care less about how much time they take at the ramps becasue as said, many registered boaters take much more time than the cartoppers. I just really don't think it's fair for me to bear all the financial responsability to manage and rescue these people, which are the most prone to needing rescue than any other catagory of craft on the water. They don't pay a dime into the Fish and Game service that riskes thier own lives trying to recover dead bodies from the bottom of the Merrimack river. They often drink to excess and are inexperienced. They are more likely to fish without a license. You often see them with life jackets. I believe they should have to register these boats to pay into the system that manages them but they do not and MYSELF, who pays many hundreds of dollars, pays for them to play. Not fair, not fair at all! I pay for registration on 3 boats ($150) 2 ATV's for hunting and ice fishing ($106) a snowmobile ($90) and seasonal fishing/hunting licenses in 3 states- sometimes more (minimum $270). These monies are contributing to the enforcement of laws and rules and rescure operations of everyone in the state, including those that are not required to pay. So yes, I do have a very valid reason to be upset and if you can't appreciate that than I am sorry.


----------



## -CN- (Aug 4, 2017)

Good and funny thread. :LOL2: 
Stories about idiots are always entertaining. 
I live near a tourist area, and a particular scenic lake, which happens to have good fishing which is why I take my boat there on occasion, attracts hundreds of canoes and kayaks a day. There's a full-fledged cement boat ramp there for large boats, a small sandy shore on both sides of it, and a very long dock next to it. You'd think a guy would be able to launch his boat when there's nobody else but kayakers unloading their crap. They can be off to the side or staging their boats by the dock, wouldn't you think? Couldn't be more wrong of a notion. The "no parking - loading zone" signs don't even deter these people from parking there for extended periods of time while they picnic or use the bathrooms or whatever else they are doing. 

You see, I need the space designated as the "loading zone" to stage my vehicle and trailer so that I can unstrap it and then proceed to back down the ramp. Man I get ticked off at times it makes me feel like doing some kayaker bowling. And kayaks at water's edge - wouldn't you move that sucker off to the side? Nope, not if you're a tourist - just park that crap right on the cement! Now I don't own a kayak or a canoe so I never needed to unload one from a car top or trailer, but I can tell you that I will not need the dead center of a cement ramp and 20 minutes time to get it into the water.


----------



## MrT (Aug 22, 2017)

Thanks for all the replys...iIve dropped in quite a few times since starting this thread and have found it quite easy to do so from the back of my truck solo. Although there is no way to do it dry as i have to get my tail gate almost to the water's edge. 

My concerns have been squished by the many boaters with trailers i've had to wait on (and help) in order to get them on their way. Just this last weekend i helped a dude by backing his trailer down the ramp to load up his 21' searay. He apologized for being a nubie...I said it was fine...we all had to start at sometime.  

No longer concerned but that trailer would make so many things easier. Picked up a 8hp Merc and now there's lots to carry once the boat is in the water. :?


----------



## MrT (Aug 22, 2017)

jethro said:


> Do you pay a registration fee for your boat? Here in NH, cartoppers (which means pretty much any boat without a motor) do not have to register with the state. That means they pay nothing for the boat launches and the parking areas. I have to admit I get a little bit steamed when I see cartoppers blocking up a State boat launch. In my opinion they should make efforts to only use cartop loading areas that do not have a concrete ramp, but obviously I would not ever say something. This includes people that have thier kayaks on trailers- they don't have to pay a registration fee. And to make it even worse, if they don't fish and buy a license, they also don't pay for the Conservation Officers that need to rescue them when they get in trouble. Anyway...
> 
> If you indeed pay a registration fee for your boat (if not now, I'm sure you will when you add a gas motor) then you paid for that launch and deserve your time. Or at least I would guess that is how it works in other states. So don't feel guilty about using it. When I had my squareback canoe (which was registered for a gas motor), I ended up buying a cheap trailer for it. Before I had the trailer I would make every effort to launch at cartop only lakes and areas, even though I paid as much for my canoe as an 18' Bayliner with a V8 on a trailer. But on the rare occasion I was cartopping at a busy ramp I would dump the boat then get it off to the side as quick as I can, then get my truck somewhere out of the way and hump my gear down to the water.
> 
> To be honest, there are some people even with trailers that can take an amazing amount of time at the ramp. So just do the best you can and as long as I see someone making an effort to expedite thier time at the ramp and be efficient, no worries.



I actually don't have to license my boat as long as the HP is below 10. My fishing license gives me ramp privileges to the majority of ramps in my area. Some charge regardless but i haven't needed to go to those so far.


----------



## SeaFaring (Aug 31, 2017)

-CN- said:


> Good and funny thread. :LOL2:
> Stories about idiots are always entertaining.
> I live near a tourist area, and a particular scenic lake, which happens to have good fishing which is why I take my boat there on occasion, attracts hundreds of canoes and kayaks a day. There's a full-fledged cement boat ramp there for large boats, a small sandy shore on both sides of it, and a very long dock next to it. You'd think a guy would be able to launch his boat when there's nobody else but kayakers unloading their crap. They can be off to the side or staging their boats by the dock, wouldn't you think? Couldn't be more wrong of a notion. The "no parking - loading zone" signs don't even deter these people from parking there for extended periods of time while they picnic or use the bathrooms or whatever else they are doing.
> 
> You see, I need the space designated as the "loading zone" to stage my vehicle and trailer so that I can unstrap it and then proceed to back down the ramp. Man I get ticked off at times it makes me feel like doing some kayaker bowling. And kayaks at water's edge - wouldn't you move that sucker off to the side? Nope, not if you're a tourist - just park that crap right on the cement! Now I don't own a kayak or a canoe so I never needed to unload one from a car top or trailer, but I can tell you that I will not need the dead center of a cement ramp and 20 minutes time to get it into the water.



Until this weekend, my only boat was a 16' old town canoe. I HATE launching it on concrete- it's almost impossible to avoid tearing up the royalex. I'm baffled that a ramp with sandy beach on both sizes could ever get clogged with paddle raft... they must all be rentals.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LDUBS (Sep 1, 2017)

I thought a royalex was a divorced Earl. :shock: 

Didn't know it was a composite material used on canoes. Learn something new every day.


----------



## ppine (Jul 2, 2018)

For a small boat, don't use the boat ramp. Just find a place where you can get near the water. That is what we do for canoe and raft trips because it upsets people to tie up the ramp.


----------

